# Sticky  ** All New Ask A Cop Threads Will Be Placed In The Moderation Queue**



## KozmoKramer

Folks - until the child who is posting the anti-cop crap gets bored and moves on, all new AAC threads and replies will be placed in the Moderation Queue.

It wont take long for one of the Mods, Wolfman, Jaycee or I to approve the legit entries, so be patient and you should see your question & replies pretty quickly.

It's really too bad there aren't more summer activities for emotionally unstable, infantile morons... ~K


----------



## Guest

Here's a link explaining how anyone can report the bad (i.e., annoying, harassing, threatening, obnoxious, illegal, unethical, etc.) behavior displayed by any licensed attorney to the Massachusetts Board of Bar Overseers:

How to File a Complaint .

*JUST DO IT.*


----------



## Guest

Thank you all.


----------



## Guest

*Sniper
*Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.

SWEET !!!!!


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> As long as you're happy Snipey, we're happy...


Is that like the "if you don't look good, we don't look good" advertisement? If so, I might need some help there too. hahahaha


----------



## Guest

See the following link for more details on what, exactly, the Board of Bar Overseers considers "misconduct." I'll quote the text below. It seems to me that a credible case could be lodged against EskWIRED given that the moderators here can prove what he's been doing. Perhaps the media (e.g., Fox25) would be interested in this, too.

*http://www.mass.gov/obcbbo/rpc8.htm#Rule%208.4*



> *RULE 8.4 MISCONDUCT
> 
> *





> *It is professional misconduct for a lawyer to*:
> 
> (a) violate or attempt to violate the Rules of Professional Conduct, knowingly assist or induce another to do so, or do so through the acts of another;
> 
> (b) commit a criminal act that reflects adversely on the lawyer's honesty, trustworthiness, or fitness as a lawyer in other respects;
> 
> (c) *engage in conduct involving dishonesty, fraud, deceit, or misrepresentation*;
> 
> (d) engage in conduct that is prejudicial to the administration of justice;
> 
> (e) state or imply  an ability to influence improperly a government agency or official;
> 
> (f) knowingly assist a judge or judicial officer in conduct that is a violation of applicable rules of judicial conduct or other law;
> 
> (g) fail without good cause to cooperate with the Bar Counsel or the Board of Bar Overseers as provided in Supreme Judicial Court Rule 4:01, § 3, last sentence; or
> 
> (h) *engage in any other conduct that adversely reflects on his or her fitness to practice law*. *Comment*
> [1] Many kinds of illegal conduct reflect adversely on fitness to practice law, such as offenses involving fraud and the offense of willful failure to file an income tax return. However, some kinds of offense carry no such implication. Traditionally, the distinction was drawn in terms of offenses involving "moral turpitude." That concept can be construed to include offenses concerning some matters of personal morality, such as adultery and comparable offenses, that have no specific connection to fitness for the practice of law. Although a lawyer is personally answerable to the entire criminal law, a lawyer should be professionally answerable only for offenses that indicate lack of those characteristics relevant to law practice. *Offenses involving violence, dishonesty, breach of trust, or serious interference with the administration of justice are in that category. A pattern of repeated offenses, even ones of minor significance when considered separately, can indicate indifference to legal obligation*.
> 
> [2] A lawyer may refuse to comply with an obligation imposed by law upon a good faith belief that no valid obligation exists. The provisions of Rule 1.2(d) concerning a good faith challenge to the validity, scope, meaning or application of the law apply to challenges of legal regulation of the practice of law.
> 
> [3] Lawyers holding public office assume legal responsibilities going beyond those of other citizens. A lawyer's abuse of public office can suggest an inability to fulfill the professional role of lawyer. The same is true of abuse of positions of private trust such as trustee, executor, administrator, guardian, agent and officer, director or manager of a corporation or other organization.
> 
> [4] Paragraph (c) prohibits the acceptance of referrals from a referral source, such as court or agency personnel, if the lawyer states or implies, or the client could reasonably infer, that the lawyer has an ability to influence the court or agency improperly.
> 
> [5] *Paragraph (h) carries forward the provision of Former DR 1-102(A)(6) prohibiting conduct that adversely reflects on that lawyer's fitness to practice law, even if the conduct does not constitute a criminal, dishonest, fraudulent or other act specifically described in the other paragraphs of this rule.*​


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Wolfman said:


> Take that...chicken fucker! BAAAAWKKKK!!!


I am going to be laughing about that phrasing for days.


----------



## Guest

so even REPLIES in here by members are moderated ???


----------



## KozmoKramer

Sniper said:


> so even REPLIES in here by members are moderated ???


For the time being, yes. But that will be changing soon.
I have to tweak the settings to only include unregistered and members with less than 10 posts. Be patient, I'm on it.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

KozmoKramer said:


> For the time being, yes. But that will be changing soon.
> I have to tweak the settings to only include unregistered and members with less than 10 posts. Be patient, I'm on it.


Thank you for taking the time. I'm quite sure you've better things to do but certainly appreciate your efforts. That has simply got to bite the bag case going through all the posts.


----------



## Guest

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Thank you for taking the time. I'm quite sure you've better things to do but certainly appreciate your efforts. That has simply got to bite the bag case going through all the posts.


bite the bag case ????? is THAT one on urban dictionary? hahahahahaa


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Sniper said:


> bite the bag case ????? is THAT one on urban dictionary? hahahahahaa


I can't speak for your urban dictionary. But it's DEFINITELY in the Irish one, no gaelic translation need apply. And much like your own wordings, it's quite easy to figure out, but as a lady, I'll leave you at it


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Wolfman said:


> BIL derails another thread...


----------



## grn3charlie

Wolfman said:


> Take that...chicken fucker! BAAAAWKKKK!!!


On South Park they say that the correct term is cicken luverr!!


----------



## 94c

Yo mama's so fat she ate her citation book.

Just sayin....


----------



## OfficerObie59

Wolfman said:


> ...also going to try to verify IP's of new posters, any new accounts that come back to an anonymizer or proxy server or anonymous email will be immediately deleted, not banned, and will never see the light of day here at Masscops.
> 
> Take that...chicken fucker! BAAAAWKKKK!!!


 Wolf, if you don't mind, I'd also like to lend a hand by setting their country music awards on fire.


----------



## kwflatbed

OfficerObie59 said:


> Wolf, if you don't mind, I'd also like to lend a hand by setting their country music awards on fire.


Now don't be picking on country music.


----------



## Penguin

kwflatbed said:


> Now don't be picking on country music.


+1 KW

You can relate the posts in Ask a Cop in this song ->[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrogegV1lw[/nomedia]


----------



## OfficerObie59

Dude, you grammar and spelling is so horrible I have no idea what you're trying to convey. If you really want the time and energy of a thought-out response, perhaps taking the time to write in complete sentences would be worth the investment.

Not to mention reviving a 2 1/2 year old thread is kind of weird.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

WTF?!


----------



## CJIS

More than likey your question was not approved for what ever reason thus it was deleted.


----------



## Johnny Law

Archer266 said:


> Sorry for the misspelling guys I'm dyslexic


It's a good thing you are named "Bob" then.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

!! wtf?


----------



## niteowl1970

Archer266 said:


> Why all the WTF seriously it a legit question. The threads were gone before I saw any useful responses that weren't just people making fun of the question or me for a forum that has a lot of cops you really treat some posters like crap when they have real questions


Ladies and gentleman... Mr. Conway Twitty.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Archer266 said:


> Why all the WTF seriously it a legit question. The threads were gone before I saw any useful responses that weren't just people making fun of the question or me for a forum that has a lot of cops you really treat some posters like crap when they have real questions


Really? Well then you might want to type it out again with proper spelling and grammar because it reads like my six year old grandson typed it out.Thats actually not a good comparison because mt grandson would make much more sense.
Was there actually a question in that mess?


----------



## Guest

Archer266 said:


> U you know what ass I did retype it three fucking times.
> 
> How is it nonsense u got ride of my post before I could even read the answers I thought this was an ask a cop forum not a shut up and let people insult the way you typed something.


The door is that way ------------------------------->


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I was wrong, my daughters cat types better than you can ever hope to douchebag.


----------



## niteowl1970

Archer266 said:


> U you know what ass I did retype it three fucking times.
> 
> How is it nonsense u got ride of my post before I could even read the answers I thought this was an ask a cop forum not a shut up and let people insult the way you typed something.


Face it dude... You dropped the ball. Instead of reporting a potential police impersonator as it was occurring you did NOTHING and instead came in here to assault the English language. The next time you see something suspicious like that have the testicular fortitude to dial 911.


----------

